# 10g. vert construction journal (updated april 27)



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

well this is my first construction journal so bear with me
all the pics turned out yellowish sorry

heres the tank









the hood









the plexiglass bottom panel with tape and marking for vent holes i made one for the top to









view of the plexiglass with holes in it









close up view









finished product without door sorry for the crappy pic this was the best one out of like 30









close up of the bottem









Im planning on taking my time with this one so dont expect any more pics soon.

thanks for looking


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I would put screen over those holes, fruit flies will have no problem escaping from them. Also, they might now provide the ventilation you are aiming to get. Otherwise, it is looking good!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

the holes are really small about a mm they look a lot bigger in the pics I will also be adding holes to the door when I get it.

thanks for the comments


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

well I finally got some great stuff so I decided to spray the background tonight Ill do the shore tommorrow when Its dried
here are some pics

with the false bottem in and the shore line cut out









piece of wood im gonna use









just put the foam in. This was the first time I used the stuff and I thought it turned out better than I hoped the black thing is a film canister Im gonna use as a flower pot.









thanks for looking


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I like that long piece of wood. I like the way it spans the whole tank from the bottom front corner to the top back corner. NICE  

GARY


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

very nice, keep the updates coming.  

-Frank


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

hey thanks for all the comments
I did the shore when I got home from school but Im not to happy with it so im gonna carve it when it fully cures 
heres a pic









Im gonna cover the background with coco fiber and the shore with graval and coco fiber on monday since I wont have time till then.

thanks for looking


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

looking good so far

how do you plan on having water pass between the pond and the false bottom, or is it a still pond?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

when I was layering the great stuff I put a straw in it. Hopefully that will let enough water pass through it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Did you just spray the great stuff on the the glass or make a panel that you stuck in there after it was dried and cut to fit?? I have 2 exo terra's and i need to figure out how to do the background. I dont want to just spray the great stuff directly on the glass, i want to be able to remove it if i ever need to break down the tank. also how are you going to get the coco fiber to stick to the great stuff after it is dried.??


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

I did just spray the great stuff on the glass but I didnt put silicone behind it so if I wanted to I could just rip it out if I wanna re do the tank. 

what you could do is get a sheet of that pink insulating styrofoam and cut it to fit the tank and just carve it to make it look natural then just smear brown silicone and cover it with coco fiber that way you can just place it in the tank and be able to take it out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

well here are the pics 

covering the great stuff









Done Background









Top of the background









next is the shore









close up of the shore









background with shore









I didnt like seeing under the false bottom or the great stuff so I covered it with electrical tape I know it lookes photoshoped but its not









whole thing done









And here are the hinges and latch Im going to be using but im only gonna use 2 hinges









Im pretty happy with how it turned out 

I bought some kyto moss spores off of ebay so thats what Ill use for moss and maybe some java moss if its wet enough

now all I need to do is find some mini broms
Im gonna try to keep the plants in this tank small so it looks bigger

Thanks for looking


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks really nice..........


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

I really like the idea of using the straw in the pond. I think I will try the same idea except cut an acrylic tube in half lengthwise and use the halves directly on the bottom of the tank for water to flow through when siphoning. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

outcold720,

Nice tank, 

Just to let you know, I made a 10 vert just like that with plexi glass front and the front warped very badly so that it didnt shut right. The next one I made, the MDG Raffle tank, I did with glass and had no problems. So just watch out for the warping and dont put anything in the tank until you have that under control.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

yup I wont use plexi on a vert again not after the entire front popped right off just as we were leaving for church it wasnt the best experience but luckely the wife caught the little Mancreek lady


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

I found a nice piece of wood that I put in my viv. I want to grow some java moss on it but I doubt it’ll be wet enough
Here it is








And…









Then I put some LECA in









Added some dirt and plants
And here’s what I got































I’m still not done I want to add more plants to the background and I have to plant the Kyoto Moss spores but the instructions say that it’ll take up to 8 weeks for it to fully grow.
and I’m still not done the door in fact I haven’t even started it I was so excited that I could plant the thing that I totally forgot that there wasn’t a door.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

hey everyone

I put some more plants in the viv and I think it looks a lot better now but I still havnt started on the door and I have to add more moss
and the brom up top is starting to turn red but you cant see it in the pic


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice! I like how you are filling the interior space with plants. You could probably add some more broms. especially if you are planning on putting a thumbnail or other small frog in there. what plants do you have so far? I am still new to this too so I don't recognize them yet. Iespecially like the tallish one in front of the co-co hut.

How are you plannning to do the door? 

Keep us posted, looks great so far :wink:


----------

